# Real Clean Gardenway



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/d/hilton-troy-built-10hp-snowking-27-like/6782531000.html

Not sure the vintage?

TY

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

You know what's crazy. That is not an actual Gardenway. That is definitely after MTD bought out the brand and then exploited it briefly. Wow MTD uses yet another brand name. That's now 31 I count.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes exact MTD parts, Had a Yard Machines that was the exact clone right down to the headlight.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

You know...the more I work on MTDs the more respect I have for them......cheap and they work. EASY to work on too! At least the ones with Tecumsehs......


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Was wondering if it was from the heyday of Garden Way. I believe some were made in NY?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello I come across a lot of equipment with well known names only to find out GardenWay were involved in the production.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

When Gardenway was Gardenway before MTD purchased them they made some great machines, They also owned Troy Bilt when they made good machines. I have a Gardenway Tiller and when I did a search on the model the numbers are the same as the Troy Bilt Horse and parts are interchangeable between the two. MTD cheapened the brand then did away with the name.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

GardenWay use to advertise on tv. I could be wrong but I thought TroyBilt bought GardenWay then soon after MTD bought TroyBilt absorbing GardenWay, then doing away with it. I have for sale a 30" GardenWay walk behind mower a neighbor gave me. An inexpensive cheap homeowners mower with a wide cut, a pseudo landscapers mower, without a ZERO turning radius!


----------

